
Show HN: Kamakara – online cash, no inflation, fully backed - kamakara
https://coinvend.io/Kamakara
======
gus_massa
To get a minimal probability of success, fix the kamakara webpage ASAP. For
example [https://kamakara.com/details/](https://kamakara.com/details/)

> _Details - $200 per tonne of Carbon_ [...] _To be applied to all purchases_

> _Detail 2 - The following is placeholder text known as “lorem ipsum,”_ [...]

> _Detail 3 - The following is placeholder text known as “lorem ipsum,”_ [...]

Also, what does fully backed means? If someone buys $10000000 today, and wait
for one year, then must be able to sell for $1020000 (assuming a 2% inflation
in USA). How are you planning to get the $20000?

~~~
kamakara
Thanks for the feedback.

US Treasuries will be purchased to ensure value is maintained.

------
clishem
How is this a cryptocurrency?

~~~
kamakara
It is a currency that uses the bitcoin blockchain (via counterparty).

The term cryptocurrency adds confusion, for instance bitcoin is often
incorrectly referred to as a cryptocurrency. (it is a cryptocommodity)

------
fiatjaf
What?

